# Camera Security System Options



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I need to move towards installing a security system at my residence, a long needed improvement to my security measures. I recall in the past posts about both wireless and wired recommendations in various "other topic" threads. Once again, what system/brand do you suggest?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Being wireless only means that the video output is wireless.

The camera needs AC power to operate, they do not run on batteries unless you want to spend thousands.

Camera power can be brought right to it by the coaxial cable that supplies the video to the system.

so, unless you have an AC outlet every place you put a camera you will need to do it this way.

In many cases you will also need varifocal lenses to fit your needs.

Then comes the question IR or not?

Multiplexer/recorder, do you need one or both?

Do you want repeaters in different locations?

My system is hooked up to the web so I can watch if anything is happening.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Research Arlo wireless


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Axis is the best cam System i every know! The are mounted here in every public bus!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Our church bought a system from Micro Center, 8 cameras and the recorder.

It is capable of daylight or dark recording, and the images are good.

Installation was about as easy as possible: mount the camera, plug it into the cable, plug the cable into the back of the recorder, . . . DONE !!!

The cable carries the power to the camera and the image back to the recorder.

It was similar to this system: Amcrest DVR & Camera Kit AMDV6508-8B - Micro Center

One word of caution, be sure to test the setup once installed. We let it go for a couple of weeks, . . . then I got curious, . . . wanted to make sure I could do it, . . . or someone else could do it. Wound up that a whole special protocol had to be followed to "set it up" and if I could have gotten even one hand around the neck of that smart mouthed over-seas "technical representative", . . . well, . . . it just would not have been pretty.

The people there know how to read a script, . . . but do not understand the spoken language of English. Fortunately, my youth pastor is much more patient than I, and was able to get it done.

You will also from time to time want to check for software updates, . . . by the time we got around to getting it in, . . . we had missed a couple of them.

As it is now, . . . the video can be taken off by anyone with the password, . . . onto a USB drive, . . . handed to the police, . . . you are done.

There are also various levels of image, . . . you want to look at it carefully, . . . we paid for the better (not BEST ) level, . . . while I don't remember the specifics, . . . it is a good image.

Ours also had another "special" feature, in that a separate hard drive could be set up, . . . the video routed to it, . . . and if someone broke in and stole the main unit to cover their tracks, . . . the video up to when it was disconnected would all be then recorded on the remote hard drove. We initially set it up that way, . . . then changed it back after we camoflaged the receiver.

Spend some time, . . . ask lots of questions, . . . and get a "money back" guarantee and you should be good. We love ours, . . . now !

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty sure a sign which says you have an alarm is about as effective as actually having one and a lot less troublesome. My sign and all the window stickers been up for the past 15 years or so and aint been buglarized yet. It must work huh?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There is so much out there now it's hard to imagine. Amazon has a special running right now on some affordable systems.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have Arlo by netgear , 3 cameras motion activated,can set your own recording time and schedule time of day or night when to arm or disarm, works for us.....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@stowlin, are you running cameras on the wee island? I have been searching for a system to put aboard for a while, I have been considering trail cameras..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> @stowlin, are you running cameras on the wee island? I have been searching for a system to put aboard for a while, I have been considering trail cameras..


Some trail cameras (mine included) give themselves away when they trigger. If I'm any where near looking at it when it goes, . . . I can see the little blip in the light as the IR comes on. It would be a give away to me to grab it and take it with me if I was burglarizing the joint that had it up.

Just a FYI, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Only have a few points of entry on the boat and I keep nothing outside. So I did buy the Blink cameras that cover what I need to inside the boat. If they email me a video clip I know I have an issue. They are battery operated, indoor, and only go off if a motion sets them off or I log in. I've been happy with them. Had them about a year now.



jim-henscheli said:


> @stowlin, are you running cameras on the wee island? I have been searching for a system to put aboard for a while, I have been considering trail cameras..


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Some trail cameras (mine included) give themselves away when they trigger. If I'm any where near looking at it when it goes, . . . I can see the little blip in the light as the IR comes on. It would be a give away to me to grab it and take it with me if I was burglarizing the joint that had it up.
> 
> Just a FYI, . . .
> 
> ...


Blink also lights up if it starts recording. I don't mind that. Supposedly I can even relay a message to an offender but I have never tried that.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We have Foscam and Axis cameras in and around the house here.
Some are wireless (except for power) and some are wired and employ Power over Ethernet to keep them alive.
We've been very happy with the solution in place. It offers local and off-site storage, motion detection, mobile device access and notifications... all that fun stuff.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I have Lorex systems at my business & home, both are 1080P color & good night vision. Both have a loop recorder that's good for about 2 weeks. I can monitor each system on my cell for no cost. They have many different systems, I would suggest first seeing what kind of money you have to spend then do your research. I personally like hard wired.


----------



## FlamingoOfWar (Apr 3, 2017)

Ubiquity makes some great camera systems. A friend of mine who works in cybersecurity uses them and is really happy with them. They tie in well with his other networking gear.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Being wireless only means that the video output is wireless.
> 
> The camera needs AC power to operate, they do not run on batteries unless you want to spend thousands.
> 
> ...


we are getting ready to put in 34 areas at a local place here.. 
We did some research and only will use about 7 Varifocal lens.. the rest are mostly 4mm.... 
varifocal is good but remember they are MORE money.. so do some research and pick the right focus


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm aware of the blinking issue, I was planning on getting the sort that connect via wifi, and also mounting one atop the mast for wide angle/collision coverage.


----------



## SlowBoil (Apr 28, 2017)

Knotacare said:


> I have Lorex systems at my business & home, both are 1080P color & good night vision. Both have a loop recorder that's good for about 2 weeks. I can monitor each system on my cell for no cost. They have many different systems, I would suggest first seeing what kind of money you have to spend then do your research. I personally like hard wired.


I have a couple too. Caught both of mine during the Pre-Christmas sale at substantial discounts.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just picked up a set of four, wireless, at Sams club.
I set the cameras out, didn't have a drill bit big enough to put the power cable connector through the wall. I did however plug in and set up the base station, and labeled three of the cameras. Pretty clear, 80 days of continues recording, supposed to be able to access from phone. I am curios to see how well they work at night.
I will jot down what brand it was, but it was about 400$$.
My neighbors had there door jimmied open last week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I just picked up a set of four, wireless, at Sams club.
> I set the cameras out, didn't have a drill bit big enough to put the power cable connector through the wall. I did however plug in and set up the base station, and labeled three of the cameras. Pretty clear, 80 days of continues recording, supposed to be able to access from phone. I am curios to see how well they work at night.
> I will jot down what brand it was, but it was about 400$$.
> My neighbors had there door jimmied open last week.


Hey Deebo, after you test drive it give us an update. :vs_cool:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will, I borrowed a "paddle bit" from my electrician buddy, and probably stop and buy some cheap extension (not too Cheap) cords on the way home. 
Should get at least one two cameras up, depends on the "wife's mood"...if she is not being nice, I will. If she's being nice, I might not do shit tonight, but I do hate having them sitting there and not being used. Also, Ill check the receipt and the box, Im pretty sure they were LYNNEX or something?
Update later..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and I wanna check the night vision, NO MORE pissing off the porch I guess.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

That's on the front porch, night vision. It was a Lorex security system. $349, plus 20 or 30 for "extra protection" plan, should be good for three years.
That's a phone snap of the tv.
Havent figured out how to "view camera 1 full screen yet", nor how to view from phone.
I don't even know if its recording..One note, I hate the remote it came with, you have to press the buttons really hard, and hold it for a split second before it works the screen.
More info to come....


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

We have Arlo by netgear , 3 cameras motion activated,can set your own recording time and schedule time of day or night when to arm or disarm, works for us.....


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Did the OP ever get a cam system?

I have a lorex. The dvr dosnt like to live in the hot attic.
I have found the zosi brand cameras are prety good quality.
If you think you need a 4 ch system get a 8. If you think you need a 8ch get a 16. With only for cameras there will always be blind spots. For the price of another camera is not worth having a blind spot.

I installef one wifi wireless 4 ch system. One camera that was 50ft away on the other side of the house wouldnt connect to the base. Il never do wireless again.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

1) Map out exactly where you will place your cameras to cover your entire property. My initial system was 8 cameras and cost $350 at a Christmas sale. After learning more and actually seeing how awesome they are, I will upgrade to a 16 camera system.

2) Hook it up and test it before mounting. My system had a very specific procedure that had to be followed to set up. It involved passwords and other stuff. It is much easier to do the work on a table than to check connections in the attic once you find out it doesn't work.

3) The most vulnerable part of the system I could find is the DVR. If a criminal gained access and removed the DVR, chances are good that the evidence is gone. Don't put the system where it can be easily found. It is just like your TV DVR. It doesn't need to be in the same room or even line of sight. A criminal would have a dickens of a time finding mine.

3) Just like your DVR, it requires power. If the criminal cuts off the power to your home, your camera system will be useless unless you have a battery backup. You might also want your router / modem connected to the battery back up as well so that the images can be uploaded to cloud storage as a backup to the DVR.

4) I preferred wired over wireless because wireless require batteries. Batteries mean maintenance. Maintenance means one more darn thing I don't want to chance. Besides, wired cameras seem to have higher quality at the same price point.

5) Mount cameras at entry points at chest height otherwise a criminal can just bow their head to avoid face detection.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Brettny said:


> Did the OP ever get a cam system?
> 
> I have a lorex. The dvr dosnt like to live in the hot attic.
> I have found the zosi brand cameras are prety good quality.
> ...


Thanks for checking on me Brettny ... no I have not, I am still trying to qualify wired versus wireless.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Brettny said:
> 
> 
> > Did the OP ever get a cam system?
> ...


Wired vs wireless really depends on your specific house. I have a ranch with easy attic acess so wired was my choice. Inlaws is 2 story so wireless was the best. No point in aiming cameras and only seeing the tops of peoples heads and the ground, so they had to be about 12ft off the ground. Theres had one wireless camera that wouldnt connect due to obstructions in between camera antenna and base dvr antenna. It was 3 walls and a floor.


----------

